# Brute 650 vs brute 665 sand drags



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

That 665 should run with the outy 800 looks preaty quick.Heck my stock 633 motor runs with 08 750 stock.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah I think it should do ok.....a mate has an Rene 800x and was hopeing he could come out with us but he couldn't make it.....it'll happen eventualy and I will post a vid when it does.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! He's definitely going to want the 665 kit now!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> NICE! He's definitely going to want the 665 kit now!


X2....lol


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah but he hit a tree on that ride when the cam wasn't on.....stuffed the bumper and broke some front plastic so he will be spending $ on that first!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

that bike looks real fast, pulled the whole way


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah I'm real happy with it.....for just a 2mm over pistons and cams these builders kits make huge diff......bacicaly doubles the power at the wheels! Worth evrey dollar imo.


----------

